# التعدد في العهد القديم



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل كان مسموح بتعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم ؟
وشكراً لكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

فى العهد القديم ، فى سفر التكوين ، مذكور التالى :

1 -- خلق الله آدم واحد لحواء واحدة ، ولم يحدث طلاق بينهما لنهاية عمرهما

2 -- إستمر الحال على نفس الخلقة الأولى : رجل واحد وإمرأة واحدة ، من بعد آدم ، وإستمر لأجيال عديدة فى كل نسل آدم ، نسل قايين الشرير ونسل شيث القديس ، معاً

3 -- فى الجيل السادس من نسل قانيين قاتل أخيه ، بدأ أحد أحفاده - وكان غاشماً - فى إتخاذ زوجة ثانية 

4 -- ولكن نسل سيث القديس إستمر فى السلوك الطبيعى على الخلقة الأولى ، وإستمر ذلك حتى زمان نوح ، إذ كان له زوجة واحدة وكذلك لنسله من بعده

5 -- مع زيادة شرور الناس ، إنحرفوا عن هذا النظام ، حتى سادت المخالفة بالتعددية

6 -- فى زمن موسى النبى ، وضع الله ضوابط تحدد هذه التعددية ، وللمحافظة على حق حواء التى ظلمها الرجل
  ولكنه لم يلغيه كنظام - بعدما ساد ورسخ نتيجة كثرة الشرور - لأن حكمة الله تضع وقتاً لكل شيئ : [لكل شيئ تحت السماء وقت] .
 ولكنه أظهر أن الأصل هو آدم واحد لحواء واحدة ، فهذه هى مشيئته فى البشر .

7 -- أعاد الله هذا النظام الأصلى ، فى العهد الجديد ، إذ تهيأت النفوس لقبوله ، بعد حلول نعمة روح الله القدوس فى المؤمنين المتعمدين


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لم يكن هناك اى امر الهى او موافقة الهية على التعدد لا فى العهد القديم ولا الجديد
> *


أنا الآن احترت !
اذكر أني سألت زميل مسيحي ذو على بالكتاب المقدس نفس السؤال فقال لي : مسموح بتعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم ، منع في العهد الجديد 
فما هو الصحيح ؟


> *لم يكن هناك اى امر الهى او موافقة الهية على التعدد*


التوراة لم تمنع الرجل من تعدد الزوجات ، بل أن هناك نماذج كتابية شهيرة قد اتخذت أكثر من زوجة مثل إبراهيم ويعقوب وداود وسليمان .



> *ما حدث فى العهد القديم من تعدد فى بعض الاحيان كان اختيار بشرى وليس تشريع وموافقة الهيه*


من المعلوم أن الأصل في الأمور الإباحة ما لم يوجد نص محرم ، وعلى حسب علمي المتواضع أن الرب لم ينكر على الأنبياء التعدد 

مثلاً داؤود عليه السلام عدد ، ولم ينكر الرب عليه هذا :
*" لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ عَمِلَ مَا هُوَ مُسْتَقِيمٌ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ وَلَمْ يَحِدْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا أَوْصَاهُ بِهِ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهِ، إِلاَّ فِي[FONT=&quot]قَضِيَّةِ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيِّ "

[/FONT]*


> فى العهد القديم ، فى سفر التكوين ، مذكور التالى :
> 
> 1 -- خلق الله آدم واحد لحواء واحدة ، ولم يحدث طلاق بينهما لنهاية عمرهما
> 
> ...


عزيزي مكرم لم أجد الإجابة على سؤالي 
هل سمح الرب به في العهد القديم ومنع في الجديد أم هو ممنوع من الأصل ؟

 أتمنى أن تتسع صدوركم لاسألتي وشكراً 
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

> أنا الآن احترت !
> اذكر أني سألت زميل مسيحي ذو على بالكتاب المقدس نفس السؤال فقال لي : مسموح بتعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم ، منع في العهد الجديد
> فما هو الصحيح ؟


* واضح ان زميلك لايفقه شيئا فى المسيحية*



> التوراة لم تمنع الرجل من تعدد الزوجات ، بل أن هناك نماذج كتابية شهيرة قد اتخذت أكثر من زوجة مثل إبراهيم ويعقوب وداود وسليمان .


*أخطاء الأشخاص حتى ولو كانوا أنبياء ليست تشريع إلهى*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

*تعدد زواج أنبياء العهد القديم
ماذا يقول الانجيل عن الزواج؟

1) سفر التكوين 2: 24

لِذلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا.

ملاخي 2: 14-16

َقُلْتُمْ: «لِمَاذَا؟» مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ امْرَأَةِ شَبَابِكَ الَّتِي أَنْتَ غَدَرْتَ بِهَا، وَهِيَ قَرِينَتُكَ وَامْرَأَةُ عَهْدِكَ. 

15 أَفَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ وَاحِدٌ وَلَهُ بَقِيَّةُ الرُّوحِ؟ وَلِمَاذَا الْوَاحِدُ؟ طَالِبًا زَرْعَ اللهِ. فَاحْذَرُوا لِرُوحِكُمْ وَلاَ يَغْدُرْ أَحَدٌ بِامْرَأَةِ شَبَابِهِ. 

16 «لأَنَّهُ يَكْرَهُ الطَّلاَقَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَنْ يُغَطِّيَ أَحَدٌ الظُّلْمَ بِثَوْبِهِ، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. فَاحْذَرُوا لِرُوحِكُمْ لِئَلاَّ تَغْدُرُوا».



2 متي 19

4 فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى؟ 

5 وَقَالَ: مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا. 

6 إِذًا لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ».



3) إنجيل مرقس 10: 7

مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ،



4) رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 31

«مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا».



وايضا يوضح ان ربنا هو الشاهد بين الاثنين 

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 3: 12

لِيَكُنِ الشَّمَامِسَةُ كُلٌ بَعْلَ امْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، مُدَبِّرِينَ أَوْلاَدَهُمْ وَبُيُوتَهُمْ حَسَنًا،



ولكن يستشهد البعض بانبياء العهد القديم 

اول انسان متعدد الزوجات هو انسان شرير من احفاد قايين القاتل 

تكوين 4

19 وَاتَّخَذَ لاَمَكُ لِنَفْسِهِ امْرَأَتَيْنِ: اسْمُ الْوَاحِدَةِ عَادَةُ، وَاسْمُ الأُخْرَى صِلَّةُ.

20 فَوَلَدَتْ عَادَةُ يَابَالَ الَّذِي كَانَ أَبًا لِسَاكِنِي الْخِيَامِ وَرُعَاةِ الْمَوَاشِي.

21 وَاسْمُ أَخِيهِ يُوبَالُ الَّذِي كَانَ أَبًا لِكُلِّ ضَارِبٍ بِالْعُودِ وَالْمِزْمَارِ.

22 وَصِلَّةُ أَيْضًا وَلَدَتْ تُوبَالَ قَايِينَ الضَّارِبَ كُلَّ آلَةٍ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ وَحَدِيدٍ. وَأُخْتُ تُوبَالَ قَايِينَ نَعْمَةُ.

23 وَقَالَ لاَمَكُ لامْرَأَتَيْهِ عَادَةَ وَصِلَّةَ: «اسْمَعَا قَوْلِي يَا امْرَأَتَيْ لاَمَكَ، وَأَصْغِيَا لِكَلاَمِي. فَإِنِّي قَتَلْتُ رَجُلاً لِجُرْحِي، وَفَتىً لِشَدْخِي.

24 إِنَّهُ يُنْتَقَمُ لِقَايِينَ سَبْعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ، وَأَمَّا لِلاَمَكَ فَسَبْعَةً وَسَبْعِينَ».



وهو افعاله شريره ومرفوض من امام الله

هذا هو ما وضعه الله منذ البدء، وما غرسه فى ضمير الإنسان قبل أن يزوده بشريعة مكتوبة. ولكن البشرية أخطأت وكسرت الوضع الإلهى. وقايين الذى قتل أخاه هابيل، فلعنه الله هو ونسله، ظهر من نسله رجل قاتل أيضاً اسمه "لامك" كان أول إنسان ذكر عنه الكتاب المقدس أنه تزوج من إمرأة. إذ يقول سفر التكوين فى ذلك: "واتخذ لامك لنفسه إمرأتين " (تكوين19: 4).



وفى ذلك يقول القديس ايرونيموس Saint Jerome فى كتابه ضد جوفنيانوس " لامك رجل دماء وقاتل، كان أول من قسم الجسد الواحد إلى زوجتين ولكن قتل الأخ والزواج الثانى قد أزيلا بنفس العقاب، الطوفان".

وهذا هو الذى حدث فعلاً إذ انتشر الزنا فى الأرض، لأن نعمة الزواج التى أعطاها الله للبشر، ليتوالدوا بها ويكثروا ويملأوا الأرض ويخضعوها، استغلوها استغلال سيئا لإشباع شهوات جسدية. فغضب الله وأغرق الأرض بالطوفان، ومحا هذا الشر العظيم من على الأرض لكيما يجددها فى طهارة مرة أخرى.



اي ان من الخطايا التي بسببها اهلك الرب كل الارض هو تعدد القتل وتعدد الزوجات 



ولم يكتف الإنسان بالنزول من سمو البتولية إلى عفة الزواج الواحد، بل تدرج البعض إلى تعدد الزوجات (تكوين19: 4)، وبدأت الشهوة الجسدية تسيطر على الرجال " فرأوا بنات الناس أنهن حسنات " فاتخذوا لأنفسهم نساء منكل ما اختاروا" (تكوين2: 6)، ويصف الكتاب الحالة السيئة التى وصلت إليها البشرية فيقول " ورأى الرب أن شر الإنسان قد كثر فى الأرض، وأن كل تصور أفكار قلبه إنما هو شرير كل يوم.. فقال الرب أمحو عن وجه الأرض الإنسان الذى خلقته" (تكوين7،5: 6). وكان الطوفان..



ولكن بعد ذلك لم يتكلم عن احد عدد الزوجات بل يتضح ان نوح واولاده كل منهم له زوجه واحده بالرغم من الحاجه لكثرة الانجاب لانقاز النسل البشري من الفناء 



و الآن لعلنا نسأل " أى قانون وضعه الله للزواج بعد أن تطهرت الأرض من الظلم والنجاسة؟" انه نفس القانون الذى كان قد وضعه منذ البدء، ورأى أنه حسن جدا، وهو قانون "الزوجة الواحدة".



يسجل سفر التكوين هذا الأمر فيذكر أن الله قال لنوح " فتدخل الفلك أنت وبنوك وإمرأتك ونساء بنيك معك.. فخرج نوح وبنوه وإمرأته ونساء بنيه معه" (15: 8-18).



وكما كانت لنوح إمرأة واحدة كذلك كان بنوه لكل منهم إمرأة واحدة أيضاً: "وكان بنو نوح الذين خرجوا من الفلك ساما وحاما ويافث. هؤلاء الثلاثة هم بنو نوح، ومن هؤلاء تشعبت كل الأرض (18: 9-19). نوح وبنوه الثلاثة كانوا اربعة رجال، ولهم أربعة نساء فقط، لكل رجل زوجة واحدة، فيكون الجميع ثمانى أنفس بشرية دخلت الفلك وهذا الأمر يثبته القديس بطرس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى بآية صريحة (ص20: 3) قال فيها " كانت عناية الله تنظر مرة أخرى فى أيام نوح إذ كان الفلك يبنى، الذى فيه خلص قليلون أى ثمانى أنفس بالماء". وأيضاً ورد هذا المعنى عينه فى سفر التكوين بنص صريح هو " فى ذلك اليوم عينه دخل سام وحام ويافث بنو نوح وإمرأة نوح وثلاث نساء بنيه معه إلى الفلك" (تكوين13: 7). بنفس شريعة " الزوجة الواحدة " جدد الله البشرية فى أيام نوح بينما كانت الأرض خالية – كما فى أيام آدم – وكان الله يريد أن يملأها. 



وهذا واضح من قوله تعالى لنوح وبنيه كما قال لآدم من قبل " اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض، ولتكن خشيتكم ورهبتكم على كل حيوانات الأرض" (تكوين2،1: 9).



كان الله يريد حقا أن تمتلئ الأرض وتعمر، ولكنه كان يريد أيضا أن يتم ذلك بطريقة مقدسة، تتفق والنظام الإلهى الذى وضعه للزواج منذ البدء، وهو قانون "الزوجة الواحدة".



البابا شنودة الثالث

20- بحث تعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم وإلغائه في المسيحية: 

ز) سياسة التدرج التي اتبعها الله

1- كل هذا حدث ولم تكن الشريعة المكتوبة قد أعطيت بعد ونريد أن نعرف في أي ظروف أعطيت هذه الشريعة علي يد موسي النبي، لكي نفهم مدي مناسبتها للناس وللظروف المحيطة بهم. أعطيت الشريعه منحة لشعب مؤمن. ولكنه علي الرغم من كونه وقت ذاك الشعب الوحيد الذي يعرف الله الحقيقي ويعبوده، فإنه كان شعباً قاسياً (متي 19: 8) عنيداً " صلب الرقبة " بشهادة الله نفسه عنه (خروج 32: 9، 33: 5) وبشهادة موسي النبي أيضاً (خروج 34: 9). كان شعباً متذمراً كثير الشهوات (خروج 15: 24، 16: 3) أتعب موسي النبي جداً، علي الرغم من المعجزات التي رأها، حتي قال لهم هذا النبي العظيم، "ليس تذمركم علينا بل علي الرب" (خروج 16: 8). 



لقد أعطيت الشريعة أيام موسي لشعب قال الله لموسي عنه " دعني أفني هذا الشعب". ولولا شفاعة موسي، لأهلك اله الشعب كله في البرية وأفناه (خروج 32). نعم أعطيت الشريعة لهذا الشعب، الذي لم أبطئ عليهم موسي مع الله – إذا كان علي الجبل يستلم الشريعة – قال هذا الشعب لهرون " قم اصنع لنا آلهه تسير أمامنا، لأن موسي هذا الرجل الذي أصعدنا من ارض مصر، لا نعلم ماذا أصابه "(خروج 32: 1). وهكذا لم نذل موسي من علي الجبل، وجد الشعب يعبد عجلاً من ذهب! هذا الشعب الذي قال الله عنه فيما بعد " ربيت بنين وبنات ونشأتهم وأنهم فعصوا علي. الثور يعرف قانية، والحمار معلف صاحبه. وأما اسرائيل فلا يعرف، شعبي لا يفهم ويل للأمه الخاطئة، الشعب الثقيل الأثم، نسل فعلي الشر أولاد مفسدين" (اشعياء 1: 2-4) لم يكن ممكناً لمثل هذا الشعب الذي أوضحنا شيئاً من حالته، أن يحتمل مستوي عالياً، فكان لابد أن يتدرج الله معهم. 



هذا الشعب الذي بكي بدموع مشتهياً أن يأكل لحماً (عدد 11: 4، 10،15)، والذي عادي فأشتهي العبودية من أجل اكلأ اللحم (خروج 16: 3)، هل كان ممكناً أن يمنع الله عنه تعدد الزوجات؟! مثل هذا الشعب الذي ارتكب الزنا في بيت الرب نفسه، والذي بسبب زناه عبد آلهه اخري وسجد لها في حياة موسي نفسه (عدد 25)، هل كان ممكناً آن يمنع عن تعدد الزوجات؟!.. لم يكن مناسباً أذن أن يمنع تعدد الزوجات في شريعة موسي، علي الأقل لسببين: 



أولاً: لأن ذلك لم يكن مناسباً لمستوي الشعب الأسرائيلي ذاته، وألا أقتيد إلي الزنا. 

ثانياً: لأن ذلك لم يكن مناسباً للرغبة في مقاومة الجو الوثني الطاغي المحيط بالشعب. 

وإنما كان لابد من سياسة تدرج، يسمح فيها لمن يريد من الشعب بأتخاذ النساء كزوجات، مع رفع فكرة ليتسامي بفكرة الزواج فيتخذها بغرض روحي، لتكوين شعب لله، بدلاً من التفكير في الزواج كمادة لأشباع شهوة جسدية. 



فما الذي فعل الله في سياسة التدرج هذه؟ 

بدأ الله في شريعة موسي يغسل هذا الشعب من نجاسته ويرفع مستواه، حتي يستطيع أن يصل به في المسيحية إلي الطهارة التي أرادها له منذ البدء، والتي كانت شريعة "الزوجة الواحدة" أحد مظاهرها. فماذا شرع له حتي أقتاده إلي ذلك؟ 



أ‌- حرم الله علي الشعب كثيراً من الزيجات: 

حرم عليه التزوج بالأخت، وكان ذلك ممارساً في القديم. فابراهيم أبو الآباء أتخذ ساره زوجه له (تكوين 20: 12). وحرم عليه الزواج لأختين وكان ذلك أيضاً ممارساً في القديم، كما حدث مع يعقوب أبي الأسباط الأثني عشر (تكوين 29: 26، 27). وحرم عليه زيجات اخري كثيرة، بلغت في سفر الاويين 17 حاله (أصحاح 18). وهكذا لم يعد الزواج مطلقاً كما كان من قبل. وقد تدرج هذه المحارم وتطور حتي وصلت إلي حد اكبر فيما بعد. ومن يكسر هذه المحارم كان في الغالب يقتل. 



ب‌- أمره بالأبتعاد عن النساء في ظروف روحية معينه: 

فقبل أن يقتر بالشعب من جبل سيناء لسماع الشريعة، أمره موسي آن يتطهر ويغسل ثيابه، ولا يقرب النساء ثلاثة أيام (خروج 19: 15). وكان محرماً علي اي فرض من الشعب آن يتقدم ليأكل من ذبائح الله المقدسة، إلا وهو طاهر لم يقرب أمرأة (لاويين 22: 6). وهكذا كانت هناك أيام عامه، يتعفف فيها الشعب كله، ويتفرغ للعبادة وهي موسم الرب وأعياده، التي تقدم فيها ذبائح عامه وكانت كثيرة (لاويين 23) تضاف إليها المناسبات الخاصة بالأفراد التي يقدمون فيها ذبائح للرب عن أمور خاصه بهم. 



وهكذا عندما طلب داود النبي من أخيمالك الكاهن خبزاً، أجابه ذاك".. يوجد خبز مقدس، إذ كان الغلمان قد حفظوا أنفسهم ولاسيما من النساء". ولم يعطيه إلا بعد أن أجابه داود " أن النساء قد منعت عنا منذ أمس وما قبله" (صموئيل الأول 21: 4، 5). 



ج- كان أمر الله الشعب بالأبتعاد عن النساء في ظروف خاصة بهن: 

مثال ذلك "أيام طمث المرأة". أن مسها وهي "في نجاسة طمثها" يصبح هو أيضاً نجساً إلي المساء وكذلك أن كانت ذات سيل، في الغير أيام طمثها (لاويين 15: 19، 27). أما أذا أضطجع رجل مع إمرأة طامث فكلاهما يقطعاً من بين الشعب (لاويين 20: 18). كذلك كان المرأة لا تمث في أيام نفاسها حتي تطهر (لاويين 12). 



د- ولكي يمنع الله الشعب من الأنغماس الشهواني في المعاشرات الجنسية اعتبر أن "كل من اضطجع مع امراة أضطجع زرع يكون نجساً إلي المساء" (لاويين 15: 16) فيغتسل الأثنين ويغسلاً ملابسهما هذا إذا كانا زوجيين، أما آن لم يكونا كذلك فإنهما يقتلان (لاويين 20: 10). فكأن الله شرع لهم أن الأبتعاد عن النساء طهارة، حتي الزوجات! فإن كانت هذا مع الوحدة، فكم بالأكثر في حالة تعدد الزوجات؟!



ه - وهكذا حتي في شريعة موسي كشف الله للشعب ولو من بعيد قبساً من جمال البتوليه وسموها عن الزواج. 

وكمثال لذلك قال عن الكاهن الأعظم "هذا يأخذ أمرأة عذراء أما الأرملة والمطلقه والمدنسة والزانية، فمن هؤلاء لا يأخذ بل يتخذ عذراء من قومه أمراة (لاويين 21: 13، 14). وتدرج الله حتي بارك الخصيان وقال "لا يكن الخصي اني شجرة يابسه.. أني أعطيهم.. أسماً أفضل من البنين والبنات" (أشعياء 56: 3، 5). 



و- أصلاح آخر قام به الله في شريعة الزواج وهو يختص بالطلاق: 

وقد شرحنا قبلاً ما اتبعه الله فيه من تتدرج أنتها إلي أنه قيل في سفر ملاخي النبي " لأنه يكره الطلاق قال الرب إله إسرائيل" (2: 16). هذه امثله قليله من التدرج الذي أحدثة اله في شريعه الزواج، ورفع به الشعب من الممارسات البدائية التي تشابه الوثنين إلي درجات قربتهم إلي شريعة المسيحية التي رجعت فيها الوضع الألهي الأصلي. أما تعدد الزوجات فإن وقت إلغائه لم يكن قد حان بعد. 



فكرة "الجسد الواحد"

أن الفكرة قديمة متجددة: 

1- إن فكرة " الجسد الواحد" قديمة متجددة. ذكرت فى البدء منذ أول الخليقة اذ قيل " لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه، ويلتصق بامرأته. ويكونان جسدا واحدا" (تكوين24: 2). وذكرها السيد المسيح فى كلامه مع الكتبة والفريسيين ودعمها بقوله "إذاً ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. فالذى جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" (متى5: 19، مرقس7: 10). وبولس الرسول استعمل هذا التعبير أيضا فى رسالته إلى أفسس (3: 5) مشبها إتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة باتحاد الزوجين وقائلا بعد ذلك " إن هذا السر عظيم".



ما معنى " جسد واحد "؟

2- من قول السيد المسيح " ليسا بعد اثنين، بل جسد واحد " يفهم آن الاثنين قد أصبحا بالزواج وحدة واحدة وليس أكثر. ولذلك فإن القديس يوحنا فم الذهب يخاطب فى ذلك العروسين قائلا " لقد أصبحتما الآن واحدا، مخلوقا حيا واحدا". هذه الوحدة فيها الرجل هو الرأس والمرأة هى الجسد، كما شرح بولس الرسول (أفسس28،23،5) الذى قال أيضا مؤكدا ذلك فى نفس الأصحاح من الرسالة " من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه. فإنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط" (الآيتان28،29). ويشرح القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم هاتين الآيتين فيقول: "أتسأل كيف هى جسده؟ إسمع هذه الآن عظم من عظامى ولحم من لحمى هكذا قال آدم" (تكوين23: 2)، لأنها مصنوعة من مادة منا. وليس هذا فقط، وإنما يقول الله يصيران جسدا واحدا" (تكوين24: 2).. ليس لاشتراكنا فى طبيعة واحدة. كلا، فطبيعة الواجب نحو الزوجة هى أبعد من طبيعة واحدة. كلا، فطبيعة الواجب نحو الزوجة هى أبعد من هذا بكثير وانما هذا لأنه ليس هناك جسدان وإنما جسد واحد: هو الرأس وهو الجسد.



ويستطرد هذا القديس فيقول: " الاثنان لا يظهران بعد اثنين. لم يقال "روحا واحداً" ولا "نفساً واحده" لأن هذا ممكن لجميع الناس" (إعمال 4: 32)، وإنما "يكونان جسداً احداً". ويتذكر القديس قصة لخليقة فيقول "في الواقع إن الله منذ البدء قد عمل إعداد خاصاً لهذا الأتحاد فيقول: 



"في الواقع آن الله منذ البدء قد عمل إعداد خاصاً لهذا الاتحاد لتحويل الاثنين إلي واحد.. فهو لم يخلقها من خارج لئلا يشعر " آدم أنها غريبه عنه " والقديس أمبروسيوس يؤيد هذه الحقيقة فيقول " أن الله أخذ ضلعاً من أدم وعمله امرأة، لكي يرجع ويربطهما مرة أخري، ويصبحان جسداً واحداً".



الطاقه المحيطه 

تعرض الفكرة مع الطلاق وتعدد الزوجات: 

3- فكرة " الجسد الواحد " هذه، تتعارض منطقياً مع أمرين منعتهما المسيحية أيضاً لأنهما لا يتفقان وتعليم المسيحية في الزواج. أما هذان الأمران فهما: الطلاق وتعدد الزوجات. واضح هو تعارض الطلاق مع فكرة "الجسد الواحد". فمن المستطاع التفريق بين اثنين، ولكن الزوجين في المسيحية هما كما قال السيد المسيح " ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد ". ولم يسمح السيد المسيح بالطلاق في حالة الزنا إلا لأن الزوجة قد خطت في ذلك عملياً يوم زناها. لأنها – بهذا الزنا – تكون قد حطمت مبدأ " الجسد الواحد " تحطيماً. وذلك لأن جسد ثالثا قد دخل بالزنا في الإتحاد الذي ربطه الله ففصم عري روابطه. 



فالزوجة مع زوجها جسد واحد حسب الشريعة، وهي – كزانيه – صارت كذلك جسدا واحداً مع الذي زني بها. وهكذا علم بولس الرسول في رسالته الأولي إلي كورنثوس إذ قال "أم لستم تعلمون أن من التصق بزانية هو جسد واحد، لأنه يقول يكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً؟" (6: 16). فبالزنا مع الزواج، أصبح هناك اتحادان أو جسدان، وتحطمت الفكرة السامية، وأصبح فصل الزوجين شيئاً واقعياً قد تم من قبل عملا، وبقي أن يتم شرعا. وذلك لأنه الزواج المسيحي ليس جسدين ولا اتحادان ولا أكثر، وإنما جسد واحد واتحاد واحد حسب قول الرب. 



والذي يحدث في الزنا المسبب للطلاق، هو من الناحية العلمية نفس الذي يحدث في تعدد الزوجات. الوضع واحد وإن تغييرت الأسماء. 



كل ما في الأمر أنه في الحالة الثانية حدث أن كسر فكرة " الجسد الواحد " قد تغطي برداء شرعي.. أما الواضع الواحد المشترك بين الحالتين، فهو دخول جسد ثالث غريب، يحاول أن يوجد له اتحادا مع أحد طرفي الوحدة المقدسة، بأن يعزل الطرف الاخر عنه، ويكون بهذا قد حطم الفكرة الإلهية. إن فكرة " الجسد الواحد " تجعل تعدد الزوجات أمرا متعذرا فليس بالإمكان عقلياً أن يكون رجل في جسد واحد مع اكثر من أمراة، إذ يستحيل اجتماع ثلاثة في جسد واحد ولا أربعه. قالت الوصية الإلهية أن الزوج يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته. ولكن الذي تتعدد زوجاته لا يستطيع بحق أن يكون ملتصقاً بأخري. وعلي ذلك فإن كل محاولة للاتصال بامرأة اخري، عن طريق علاقة شرعية أو زنائية، هي تصديع لهذه الوحدة. 



فإن سأل أحد: هل يمكن للرجل - بعد الزواج – أن يتحد بجسد أخر؟ فمثل هذا السؤال ليس له موضع في الواقع. لأنه بعد الزواج لم يعد هناك اثنان حتي يجوز أن يعطي واحد منهما جسده لثالث. فهما ليسا بعد اثنين وغنما جسد واحد، لا يستطيع إنسان آن يفرقه، كما قال الرب. ويقول القديس ايرونيموس: إنه مع التعدد تكون فكرة الزواج " الجسد الواحد " قد تحطمت ويستطرد القديس متعجباً " في البدء تحول ضلع واحد إلي زوجة واحدة، وصار الاثنان جسداً واحداً وليس ثلاثة او أربعة وإلا كيف يكونان اثنين أن صار جمله "؟! 



1- إنه جسم واحد، فيه الزوج هو الرأس والزوجه هي الجسد. وكما أنه لا يمكن أن يكون للجسد رأسان أو اكثر، كذلك لا يمكن أن يكون للمرأة زوجان أو أكثر. وأيضاً كما أنه لا يمكن للرأس جسدان أو أكثر، كذلك لا يمكن أن يكون للرجل زوجتان أو أكثر. وإلا فإن هذا التشبيه الذي ذكره بولس الرسول مقتبساً إياه من تعليم الله ذاته، يكون تشبيهاً خاطئاً لا تطبيق له. 



أنسأل بعد عن نص في المسيحية لتحريم تعدد الزوجات؟! ليست المسيحية في الواقع ديانة نصوص بقدر ما هي "روح وحياة" كما قال الرب (يوحنا 6: 63). وهذا هو روح الزواج المسيحي وقد علمنا المسيح أن نسلك بالروح



الانبياء الذين عددوا 

ابراهيم

ويذكر لنا الانجيل قصة ابونا ابراهيم وزوجته الوحيده في عيني الرب هي ساره 

تكوين 16

1 وَأَمَّا سَارَايُ امْرَأَةُ أَبْرَامَ فَلَمْ تَلِدْ لَهُ. وَكَانَتْ لَهَا جَارِيَةٌ مِصْرِيَّةٌ اسْمُهَا هَاجَرُ،

2 فَقَالَتْ سَارَايُ لأَبْرَامَ: «هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ أَمْسَكَنِي عَنِ الْوِلاَدَةِ. ادْخُلْ عَلَى جَارِيَتِي لَعَلِّي أُرْزَقُ مِنْهَا بَنِينَ». فَسَمِعَ أَبْرَامُ لِقَوْلِ سَارَايَ.

3 فَأَخَذَتْ سَارَايُ امْرَأَةُ أَبْرَامَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةَ جَارِيَتَهَا، مِنْ بَعْدِ عَشَرِ سِنِينَ لإِقَامَةِ أَبْرَامَ فِي أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ، وَأَعْطَتْهَا لأَبْرَامَ رَجُلِهَا زَوْجَةً لَهُ.

للاسف لم يستشير ابراهيم ربنا قبل هذا الامر وهذا كان خطا ولهذا كان عقابه انه يكون ابنا وحشيا 



1) سفر التكوين 16: 12

وَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ إِنْسَانًا وَحْشِيًّا، يَدُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ، وَيَدُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَيْهِ، وَأَمَامَ جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ».



واول اعمال وحشيه اظهرها كانت ضد اسرته

تكوين 21

9 وَرَأَتْ سَارَةُ ابْنَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ يَمْزَحُ،

10 فَقَالَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «اطْرُدْ هذِهِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا، لأَنَّ ابْنَ هذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لاَ يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي إِسْحَاقَ».

11 فَقَبُحَ الْكَلاَمُ جِدًّا فِي عَيْنَيْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِسَبَبِ ابْنِهِ.

12 فَقَالَ اللهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «لاَ يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْغُلاَمِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا، لأَنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ.



وكلمة يمزح هنا اتت بمعني يتحرش او يضايق 

H6711

צחק

tsâchaq

tsaw-khak'

A primitive root; to laugh outright (in merriment or scorn); by implication to sport: - laugh, mock, play, make sport.

وهذه كانت سبب متاعب لابراهيم في اسرته وهكذا دائما نتائج تعداد الزواج ينتج متاعب كثيره 

ويتضح هنا ان هذا الزواج لم يكن امر من الله او بموافقه من الله لذلك سمح الله بتصحيح الخطأ وترك هاجر ان تمضي بابنها بعيدا عن ابراهيم وساره وابن الموعد 



ومن يقول ان ابراهيم تزوج زوجه ثالثه وهي قطوره مع ساراي

تكوين 25: 1

1 وَعَادَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَأَخَذَ زَوْجَةً اسْمُهَا قَطُورَةُ،

اولا هذا تم بعد وفات ساره 



تكوين 23

1 وَكَانَتْ حَيَاةُ سَارَةَ مِئَةً وَسَبْعًا وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً، سِنِي حَيَاةِ سَارَةَ.

2 وَمَاتَتْ سَارَةُ فِي قَرْيَةِ أَرْبَعَ، الَّتِي هِيَ حَبْرُونُ، فِي أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ. فَأَتَى إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِيَنْدُبَ سَارَةَ وَيَبْكِيَ عَلَيْهَا.



وبعدها تزوج اسحق 

ثانيا ايضا ابراهيم لم يستشر الرب في هذا الامر ولذلك انتهي ايضا بصرفهم بعيدا 



تكوين 25

1 وَعَادَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَأَخَذَ زَوْجَةً اسْمُهَا قَطُورَةُ،

2 فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ: زِمْرَانَ وَيَقْشَانَ وَمَدَانَ وَمِدْيَانَ وَيِشْبَاقَ وَشُوحًا.

3 وَوَلَدَ يَقْشَانُ: شَبَا وَدَدَانَ. وَكَانَ بَنُو دَدَانَ: أَشُّورِيمَ وَلَطُوشِيمَ وَلأُمِّيمَ.

4 وَبَنُو مِدْيَانَ: عَيْفَةُ وَعِفْرُ وَحَنُوكُ وَأَبِيدَاعُ وَأَلْدَعَةُ. جَمِيعُ هؤُلاَءِ بَنُو قَطُورَةَ.

5 وَأَعْطَى إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ كُلَّ مَا كَانَ لَهُ.

6 وَأَمَّا بَنُو السَّرَارِيِّ اللَّوَاتِي كَانَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَطَايَا، وَصَرَفَهُمْ عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنِهِ شَرْقًا إِلَى أَرْضِ الْمَشْرِقِ، وَهُوَ بَعْدُ حَيٌّ.

لانه لم يكن ترتيب من عند الرب 



اسحق تزوج رفقه فقط 

ولكن يعقوب خدع في زواجه فهو احب راحيل فقط 



تكوين 29

18 وَأَحَبَّ يَعْقُوبُ رَاحِيلَ، فَقَالَ: «أَخْدِمُكَ سَبْعَ سِنِينٍ بِرَاحِيلَ ابْنَتِكَ الصُّغْرَى».

19 فَقَالَ لاَبَانُ: «أَنْ أُعْطِيَكَ إِيَّاهَا أَحْسَنُ مِنْ أَنْ أُعْطِيَهَا لِرَجُل آخَرَ. أَقِمْ عِنْدِي».

20 فَخَدَمَ يَعْقُوبُ بِرَاحِيلَ سَبْعَ سِنِينٍ، وَكَانَتْ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ كَأَيَّامٍ قَلِيلَةٍ بِسَبَبِ مَحَبَّتِهِ لَهَا.

21 ثُمَّ قَالَ يَعْقُوبُ لِلاَبَانَ: «أَعْطِنِي امْرَأَتِي لأَنَّ أَيَّامِي قَدْ كَمُلَتْ، فَأَدْخُلَ عَلَيْهَا».

22 فَجَمَعَ لاَبَانُ جَمِيعَ أَهْلِ الْمَكَانِ وَصَنَعَ وَلِيمَةً.

23 وَكَانَ فِي الْمَسَاءِ أَنَّهُ أَخَذَ لَيْئَةَ ابْنَتَهُ وَأَتَى بِهَا إِلَيْهِ، فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا.

24 وَأَعْطَى لاَبَانُ زِلْفَةَ جَارِيَتَهُ لِلَيْئَةَ ابْنَتِهِ جَارِيَةً.

25 وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ إِذَا هِيَ لَيْئَةُ، فَقَالَ لِلاَبَانَ: «مَا هذَا الَّذِي صَنَعْتَ بِي؟ أَلَيْسَ بِرَاحِيلَ خَدَمْتُ عِنْدَكَ؟ فَلِمَاذَا خَدَعْتَنِي؟».

26 فَقَالَ لاَبَانُ: «لاَ يُفْعَلُ هكَذَا فِي مَكَانِنَا أَنْ تُعْطَى الصَّغِيرَةُ قَبْلَ الْبِكْرِ.

27 أَكْمِلْ أُسْبُوعَ هذِهِ، فَنُعْطِيَكَ تِلْكَ أَيْضًا، بِالْخِدْمَةِ الَّتِي تَخْدِمُنِي أَيْضًا سَبْعَ سِنِينٍ أُخَرَ».

28 فَفَعَلَ يَعْقُوبُ هكَذَا. فَأَكْمَلَ أُسْبُوعَ هذِهِ، فَأَعْطَاهُ رَاحِيلَ ابْنَتَهُ زَوْجَةً لَهُ.

29 وَأَعْطَى لاَبَانُ رَاحِيلَ ابْنَتَهُ بِلْهَةَ جَارِيَتَهُ جَارِيَةً لَهَا.

30 فَدَخَلَ عَلَى رَاحِيلَ أَيْضًا، وَأَحَبَّ أَيْضًا رَاحِيلَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ لَيْئَةَ. وَعَادَ فَخَدَمَ عِنْدَهُ سَبْعَ سِنِينٍ أُخَرَ.



وللاسف هذا كان اخلاق شعب المنطقه التي يسكنها لابان بين النهرين

وعاني يعقوب اولا عشرين سنه 



تكوين 31

اَلآنَ عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً أَنَا مَعَكَ. نِعَاجُكَ وَعِنَازُكَ لَمْ تُسْقِطْ، وَكِبَاشَ غَنَمِكَ لَمْ آكُلْ.

39 فَرِيسَةً لَمْ أُحْضِرْ إِلَيْكَ. أَنَا كُنْتُ أَخْسَرُهَا. مِنْ يَدِي كُنْتَ تَطْلُبُهَا. مَسْرُوقَةَ النَّهَارِ أَوْ مَسْرُوقَةَ اللَّيْلِ.

40 كُنْتُ فِي النَّهَارِ يَأْكُلُنِي الْحَرُّ وَفِي اللَّيْلِ الْجَلِيدُ، وَطَارَ نَوْمِي مِنْ عَيْنَيَّ.

41 اَلآنَ لِي عِشْرُونَ سَنَةً فِي بَيْتِكَ. خَدَمْتُكَ أَرْبَعَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً بَابْنَتَيْكَ، وَسِتَّ سِنِينٍ بِغَنَمِكَ. وَقَدْ غَيَّرْتَ أُجْرَتِي عَشَرَ مَرَّاتٍ.



ثانيا خلافات بيته 

لانه احب راحيل وابغض ليئة



تكوين 29

30 فَدَخَلَ عَلَى رَاحِيلَ أَيْضًا، وَأَحَبَّ أَيْضًا رَاحِيلَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ لَيْئَةَ. وَعَادَ فَخَدَمَ عِنْدَهُ سَبْعَ سِنِينٍ أُخَرَ.

كره الاولاد لبعضهم 

وما حدث مع يوسف 

والدليل اولاد يعقوب كلهم تزوجوا زوجه واحده 

فيما عدا شمعون الذي تزوج الكنعانيه بعد وفاة زوجته الاولي



موسي

والرد علي من ادعي ان موسي تزوج اثنين صفوره والكوشيه في نفس الوقت فقد اخطأ فهو تزوج الكوشيه بعد وفاة صفوره 



الادله موسي ذهب لحميه سن اربعين سنه وتزوج وقتها صفوره بقي اربعين سنه 

لو زوجته اكبر اخوتها وكلهم في سن الزواج فتكون 30 سنه اقل حد 

حينما بدا رحلت الخروج 80 سنه كانت هي 70 سنه اي انها من الجيل الكبير الذي مات معظمه قبل الختان الثاني 



سفر العدد 14: 29

فِي هذَا الْقَفْرِ تَسْقُطُ جُثَثُكُمْ، جَمِيعُ الْمَعْدُودِينَ مِنْكُمْ حَسَبَ عَدَدِكُمْ مِنِ ابْنِ عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً فَصَاعِدًا الَّذِينَ تَذَمَّرُوا عَلَيَّ.

سفر العدد 32: 11

لَنْ يَرَى النَّاسُ الَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا مِنْ مِصْرَ، مِنِ ابْنِ عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً فَصَاعِدًا، الأَرْضَ الَّتِي أَقْسَمْتُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَتَّبِعُونِي تَمَامًا،

حينما حدث امر المخاصمه بسبب المراه الكوشيه هذا كان في اواخر النصف الثاني من رحلة العبور التي استغرقت اربعين سنه بعد ان تمردوا علي المن في سفر العدد 11 

اي كانت تعدة مائة سنه وغالبا توفت وهذا ما قاله مفسرين الكتاب المقدس 



والدليل ايضا رحلة الخروج بالخرائط 

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Map...-of-Egypt.html

واهم الاحداث 

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Map...ng-Exodus.html

وموقف التذمر 

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Map...-of-Egypt.html

عدد 12

1 وَتَكَلَّمَتْ مَرْيَمُ وَهَارُونُ عَلَى مُوسَى بِسَبَبِ الْمَرْأَةِ الْكُوشِيَّةِ الَّتِي اتَّخَذَهَا، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدِ اتَّخَذَ امْرَأَةً كُوشِيَّةً.

وايضا 

15 فَحُجِزَتْ مَرْيَمُ خَارِجَ الْمَحَلَّةِ سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ، وَلَمْ يَرْتَحِلِ الشَّعْبُ حَتَّى أُرْجِعَتْ مَرْيَمُ.

16 وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ ارْتَحَلَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ حَضَيْرُوتَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ.

جدعون 

جدعون كان له زوجه واحده وابن واحد الذي طلبوا منه ان يتسلط عليهم 

قضاه 8

22 وَقَالَ رِجَالُ إِسْرَائِيلَ لِجِدْعُونَ: «تَسَلَّطْ عَلَيْنَا أَنْتَ وَابْنُكَ وَابْنُ ابْنِكَ، لأَنَّكَ قَدْ خَلَّصْتَنَا مِنْ يَدِ مِدْيَانَ».

23 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ جِدْعُونُ: «لاَ أَتَسَلَّطُ أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ وَلاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ ابْنِي عَلَيْكُمُ. اَلرَّبُّ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيْكُمْ».

ولكن بعد ذلك اخطأ جدعون وصنع الشر في عيني الرب 

قضاة 8

ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ جِدْعُونُ: «أَطْلُبُ مِنْكُمْ طِلْبَةً: أَنْ تُعْطُونِي كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَقْرَاطَ غَنِيمَتِهِ». لأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَهُمْ أَقْرَاطُ ذَهَبٍ لأَنَّهُمْ إِسْمَاعِيلِيُّونَ.

25 فَقَالُوا: «إِنَّنَا نُعْطِي». وَفَرَشُوا رِدَاءً وَطَرَحُوا عَلَيْهِ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَقْرَاطَ غَنِيمَتِهِ.

26 وَكَانَ وَزْنُ أَقْرَاطِ الذَّهَبِ الَّتِي طَلَبَ أَلْفًا وَسَبْعَ مِئَةِ شَاقِل ذَهَبًا، مَا عَدَا الأَهِلَّةَ وَالْحَلَقَ وَأَثْوَابَ الأُرْجُوَانِ الَّتِي عَلَى مُلُوكِ مِدْيَانَ، وَمَا عَدَا الْقَلاَئِدَ الَّتِي فِي أَعْنَاقِ جِمَالِهِمْ.

27 فَصَنَعَ جِدْعُونُ مِنْهَا أَفُودًا وَجَعَلَهُ فِي مَدِينَتِهِ فِي عَفْرَةَ. وَزَنَى كُلُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَرَاءَهُ هُنَاكَ، فَكَانَ ذلِكَ لِجِدْعُونَ وَبَيْتِهِ فَخًّا.

28 وَذَلَّ مِدْيَانُ أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَرْفَعُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ. وَاسْتَرَاحَتِ الأَرْضُ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً فِي أَيَّامِ جِدْعُونَ.

29 وَذَهَبَ يَرُبَّعْلُ بْنُ يُوآشَ وَأَقَامَ فِي بَيْتِهِ.

30 وَكَانَ لِجِدْعُونَ سَبْعُونَ وَلَدًا خَارِجُونَ مِنْ صُلْبِهِ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَتْ لَهُ نِسَاءٌ كَثِيرَاتٌ.

داوود

مثال قوي جدا في ان تعدد الزوجات لا يشبع الشهوه 

واول زوجه ميكال

1- ميكال ابنة شاول (صموئيل الأول 18: 20-27)

2- أبيجال أرملة نابال (صموئيل الأول 25: 42)

3- أخينوعيم اليزرعيلية (صموئيل الأول 25: 43)

4- معكة ابنت تلماى ملك جشور (صموئيل الثانى 3: 2-5)

5- حجيث (صموئيل الثانى 3: 2-5)

6- أبيطال (صموئيل الثانى 3: 2-5)

7- عجلة (صموئيل الثانى 3: 2-5)

8- بثشبع أرملة أوريا الحثى (صموئيل الثانى 11: 27)

9- أبيشج الشونمية (ملوك الأول 1: 1-4)



9) سفر صموئيل الأول 25: 44

فَأَعْطَى شَاوُلُ مِيكَالَ ابْنَتَهُ امْرَأَةَ دَاوُدَ لِفَلْطِي بْنِ لاَيِشَ الَّذِي مِنْ جَلِّيمَ.

11) سفر صموئيل الثاني 3: 14

وَأَرْسَلَ دَاوُدُ رُسُلاً إِلَى إِيشْبُوشَثَ بْنِ شَاوُلَ يَقُولُ: «أَعْطِنِي امْرَأَتِي مِيكَالَ الَّتِي خَطَبْتُهَا لِنَفْسِي بِمِئَةِ غُلْفَةٍ مِنَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ».



ثم تزوج ابيجايل

7) سفر صموئيل الأول 25: 39

فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ دَاوُدُ أَنَّ نَابَالَ قَدْ مَاتَ قَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي انْتَقَمَ نَقْمَةَ تَعْيِيرِي مِنْ يَدِ نَابَالَ، وَأَمْسَكَ عَبْدَهُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ، وَرَدَّ الرَّبُّ شَرَّ نَابَالَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ». وَأَرْسَلَ دَاوُدُ وَتَكَلَّمَ مَعَ أَبِيجَايِلَ لِيَتَّخِذَهَا لَهُ امْرَأَةً.



الثالثة نفس اسم زوجة شاول

2) سفر صموئيل الأول 25: 43

ثُمَّ أَخَذَ دَاوُدُ أَخِينُوعَمَ مِنْ يَزْرَعِيلَ فَكَانَتَا لَهُ كِلْتَاهُمَا امْرَأَتَيْنِ.

ولكن تعدد الزوجات شئ غير مقبول فداود بعد أبيجايل عاد وأخذ أخينوعم

زوجة. وكان الشئ المتوقع أن تكون هناك مشاكل نتيجة ذلك.

آية (44): 

فاعطى شاول ميكال ابنته امراة داود لفلطي بن لايش الذي من جليم.

نتيجة لزواج داود أُخِذَتْ إمرأته لتكون لزوج آخر.

وبعد ذلك سبيا وكانت مسؤليه كبيره عليه 

وهذا لم يشبع شهوة داوود رغم تعدد الزوجات وهذا دليل انه حجة تعدد الزوجات لشهوة الرجال بدل الزني لا تصلح ومثال داوود 



الرد علي سليمان 

ملوك الاول

11: 1 واحب الملك سليمان نساء غريبة كثيرة مع بنت فرعون موابيات وعمونيات وادوميات وصيدونيات وحثيات 

11: 2 من الامم الذين قال عنهم الرب لبني اسرائيل لا تدخلون اليهم وهم لا يدخلون اليكم لانهم يميلون قلوبكم وراء الهتهم فالتصق سليمان بهؤلاء بالمحبة 

11: 3 وكانت له سبع مئة من النساء السيدات وثلاث مئة من السراري فامالت نساؤه قلبه 

11: 4 وكان في زمان شيخوخة سليمان ان نساءه املن قلبه وراء الهة اخرى ولم يكن قلبه كاملا مع الرب الهه كقلب داود ابيه 

11: 5 فذهب سليمان وراء عشتروث الاهة الصيدونيين وملكوم رجس العمونيين 

11: 6 وعمل سليمان الشر في عيني الرب ولم يتبع الرب تماما كداود ابيه 

11: 7 حينئذ بنى سليمان مرتفعة لكموش رجس الموابيين على الجبل الذي تجاه اورشليم ولمولك رجس بني عمون 

11: 8 وهكذا فعل لجميع نسائه الغريبات اللواتي كن يوقدن ويذبحن لالهتهن 

11: 9 فغضب الرب على سليمان لان قلبه مال عن الرب اله اسرائيل الذي تراءى له مرتين 



دليل توبته 

الجامعة

2: 8 جمعت لنفسي ايضا فضة وذهبا وخصوصيات الملوك والبلدان اتخذت لنفسي مغنين ومغنيات وتنعمات بني البشر سيدة وسيدات 

2: 9 فعظمت وازددت اكثر من جميع الذين كانوا قبلي في اورشليم وبقيت ايضا حكمتي معي 

2: 10 ومهما اشتهته عيناي لم امسكه عنهما لم امنع قلبي من كل فرح لان قلبي فرح بكل تعبي وهذا كان نصيبي من كل تعبي 

2: 11 ثم التفت انا الى كل اعمالي التي عملتها يداي والى التعب الذي تعبته في عمله فاذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس



الجامعه 9: 8

التذ عيشاً مع المرأة التي أحببتها لاحظ أن سليمان الذي جرَّب تعدد الزوجات يوصي هنا بزوجة واحدة بعد أن جربّ شر تعدد الزوجات. والإنسان الروحي يرى في حياته العائلية المقدسة صورة حية لعلاقة الحب التي تربط المسيح بكنيسته. والحب العائلي الموجود هنا على الأرض سيمتد إلى السماء. كل أيام باطلك= على الزوجان أن يذكرا أن حياتهما على الأرض قصيرة، لذلك عليهما أن يهتما بالأكثر بما هو للحياة الأبدية. لأن ذلك نصيبك= هو نصيب صالح من الله أن يكون البيت سعيداً وفي محبة، المؤمن يحسب زواجه عطية إلهية



الذين عددوا الزوجات ايضا

ورحبعام (2 اخبار 11: 21) 

شرير 

وابيا (2 اخبار 13: 21) 

بدا مستقيما ثم اصبح شرير وعدد الزوجات 



و يوآش (2 اخبار 24: 3).

ايضا بدا مستقيم وفي اخرته اخطأ وايضا تزوج اثنين

ولكن باقي الملوك لم يذكر الانجيل انهم عددوا 

لذلك يقول عنهم يشوع ابن سيراخ 49: 5

كلهم اجرموا ما خلا داود وحزقيا ويوشيا 



تبقي شبهة وهي

خروج

21: 10 ان اتخذ لنفسه اخرى لا ينقص طعامها وكسوتها ومعاشرتها

وايضا

التثنية 21

15 «إِذَا كَانَ لِرَجُل امْرَأَتَانِ، إِحْدَاهُمَا مَحْبُوبَةٌ وَالأُخْرَى مَكْرُوهَةٌ، فَوَلَدَتَا لَهُ بَنِينَ، الْمَحْبُوبَةُ وَالْمَكْرُوهَةُ. فَإِنْ كَانَ الابْنُ الْبِكْرُ لِلْمَكْرُوهَةِ،

16 فَيَوْمَ يَقْسِمُ لِبَنِيهِ مَا كَانَ لَهُ، لاَ يَحِلُّ لَهُ أَنْ يُقَدِّمَ ابْنَ الْمَحْبُوبَةِ بِكْرًا عَلَى ابْنِ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ الْبِكْرِ،

الرد 

خروج

21: 7 واذا باع رجل ابنته امة لا تخرج كما يخرج العبيد 

21: 8 ان قبحت في عيني سيدها الذي خطبها لنفسه يدعها تفك وليس له سلطان ان يبيعها لقوم اجانب لغدره بها 

21: 9 وان خطبها لابنه فبحسب حق البنات يفعل لها 

21: 10 ان اتخذ لنفسه اخرى لا ينقص طعامها وكسوتها ومعاشرتها

21: 11 وان لم يفعل لها هذه الثلاث تخرج مجانا بلا ثمن 

كما سمح لهم من اجل قساوة قلوبهم الطلاق لكنه اوضح ان هذا يغضب الله ايضا لو فعل انسان خطأ وتزوج اخري فلا يكمل بخطأ اخر وهو ان يفرق في معاملتها مع الاخري 



(المساواه في الظلم عدل)

إذا كان لرجل امرأتان إحداهما محبوبة والأخرى مكروهة،

فولدتا له بنين، المحبوبة والمكروهة.

فإن كان الابن البكر للمكروهة. 

فيوم يقسم لبنيه ما كان له لا يحلّ له أن يقدِّم ابن المحبوبة بكرًا ليعطيه نصيب اثنين من 

كل ما يوجد عنده،

لأنَّه هو أول قدرته له حق البكوريَّة" [15-17].

أ. يظهر هذا القانون مساوئ تعدُّد الزوجات، كيف تسبِب للرجل متاعب حتى في علاقته بأبنائه.

ب. يظهر هذا القانون عناية الله العجيبة، فإنَّه غالبًا ما يهب الله للرجل ابنه البكر من المرأة التي يبغضها حتى يحبَّها من أجل ابنه البكر أو أبنائه. هذا ما نراه في قصَّة يعقوب الذي أحب راحيل وأبغض ليئة (تك 29: 31)، ففتح الله رحمها ووهب ليئة أبناء وكانت أمًّا لابنه البكر.

ج. يليق بالوالدين ألاَّ يتعاملوا مع الأبناء في محاباة. حقًا حرمْ يعقوب ابنه البكر رأوبين حق البكوريَّة، لكن ليس لأنَّه كان يبغض أمُّه، وإنَّما لأن الابن أهان بكوريَّته بسلوكه. إن كان الوالدان عاجزين على ممارسة الحب الكامل تجاه بعضهما البعض، وهذا له خطورته العظمى حتى على الأطفال، فإنَّه على الأقل يلزم ألاَّ يفقد الوالدان روح العدالة في التعامل مع أبنائهما حتى في تحديد الميراث بعد انتقالهما من هذا العالم. يليق بهما أن يكونا عادلين متى كتبا وصيَّة خاصة بالميراث.

واؤكد ان هذا ليس تشريع بالتعدد ولكن لمنع الظلم الناتج عن التعدد 

وتبقي نقطه مهمة جدا 

لماذا لم يقتل الله الذين عددوا مباشره؟

لان شريعة تطهير الخطيه لمن اعثر الاخرين اي ان الشعوب التي كان بها العبادات الوثنيه والزني لم يبده الله ولكن من ينشر هذا الفكر يامر الله بتطهيره 

ويل لمن تاتي منه العثره 

ولكن هل هناك وصيه واضحه في العهد القديم تحزر الذين عددوا بمخالفتها؟ 



نعم وهي 

تثنية 17 

17 وَلاَ يُكَثِّرْ لَهُ نِسَاءً لِئَلاَّ يَزِيغَ قَلْبُهُ. وَفِضَّةً وَذَهَبًا لاَ يُكَثِّرْ لَهُ كَثِيرًا.

نحميا 13

13: 26 اليس من اجل هؤلاء اخطا سليمان ملك اسرائيل ولم يكن في الامم الكثيرة ملك مثله وكان محبوبا الى الهه فجعله الله ملكا على كل اسرائيل هو ايضا جعلته النساء الاجنبيات يخطئ

الجامعه 9: 8

التذ عيشاً مع المرأة التي أحببتها

ومن الامثله ايضا التي وضحها الانجيل لضرر التعدد 

صم 1

1: 6 وكانت ضرتها تغيظها ايضا غيظا لاجل المراغمة لان الرب اغلق رحمها

سفر الأمثال 19: 14

اَلْبَيْتُ وَالثَّرْوَةُ مِيرَاثٌ مِنَ الآبَاءِ، أَمَّا الزَّوْجَةُ الْمُتَعَقِّلَةُ فَمِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ.

يشوع ابن سيراخ 47

21 املت فخذيك الى النساء فاستولين على جسدك 

22جعلت عيبا في مجدك ونجست نسلك فجلبت الغضب على بنيك لقد صدعت قلبي جهالتك 

23حتى قسم السلطان الى قسمين ونشا من افرائيم ملك متمرد 

وبالرغم من فكر البشريه في تعدد الزوجات لكثرة النسل نلاحظ ان من احتفظ بزوجه واحده باركه الرب اكثر 

سفر التكوين 2: 23

فَقَالَ آدَمُ: «هذِهِ الآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَأَةً لأَنَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ أُخِذَتْ».

ملاخي 2: -14

َقُلْتُمْ: «لِمَاذَا؟» مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ امْرَأَةِ شَبَابِكَ الَّتِي أَنْتَ غَدَرْتَ بِهَا، وَهِيَ قَرِينَتُكَ وَامْرَأَةُ عَهْدِكَ. 

15 أَفَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ وَاحِدٌ وَلَهُ بَقِيَّةُ الرُّوحِ؟ وَلِمَاذَا الْوَاحِدُ؟ طَالِبًا زَرْعَ اللهِ. فَاحْذَرُوا لِرُوحِكُمْ وَلاَ يَغْدُرْ أَحَدٌ بِامْرَأَةِ شَبَابِهِ. 

16 «لأَنَّهُ يَكْرَهُ الطَّلاَقَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَنْ يُغَطِّيَ أَحَدٌ الظُّلْمَ بِثَوْبِهِ، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. فَاحْذَرُوا لِرُوحِكُمْ لِئَلاَّ تَغْدُرُوا».

امراة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللالئ*​


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

> *واضح ان زميلك لايفقه شيئا فى المسيحية*






Nancy2 قال:


> *زميلك المسيحى ده سنى بردو ولا ايه الحكاية ؟؟؟؟هههههه
> *


 ماشي ..
مع أن هذا الموقع المسيحي يؤكد كلامه أيضاً :
*لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس؟*



> لو كان الله عايز يسمح بالتعدد ويخالف الطبيعة التى خلق عليها الانسان وهى حواء واحدة لآدم واحد كان اصدر تشريع بذلك ولن يمنعه احد


وهل أصدر تشريع بالتحريم ؟
وكما قلت أن إقرار الله لداؤود يدل على الإباحة :

لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ عَمِلَ مَا_ هُوَ مُسْتَقِيمٌ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ _وَلَمْ يَحِدْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا أَوْصَاهُ بِهِ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهِ، إِلاَّ فِي قَضِيَّةِ أُورِيَّاالْحِثِّيِّ.

وَلَمْ يَحِدْ عَنْ  شَيْءٍ مِمَّا أَوْصَاهُ بِهِ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهِ
 وَلَمْ يَحِدْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا أَوْصَاهُ بِهِ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهِ

 إِلاَّ فِي قَضِيَّةِ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيِّ.اى  ان لم يخالف الرب فى شىء الا حكاية الزنى مع زوجة جاره
​  و الباقى كله كان الرب راضى عنه بما فيها تعدد الزوجات !
 اى ان كل زيجاته ال69 باستثناء زناه ثم زواجه بزوجة اوريا الحثى
 كانت مستقيمة فى عينى الرب...بنص الآية

فهل يوجد لديك دليل يدل على التحريم ؟​*
*


> ماسوقته من امثلة على ابراهيم ويعقوب كلها اختيارات بشرية
> ابراهيم عاش معظم حياته مع سارة زوجة واحدة والتعدد كان اختيار بشرى من سارة ولم يكن بموافقة من الله والدليل ان الله طلب من ابراهيم طرد هاجر وابنها
> 
> يعقوب نفس الشئ التعدد معه كان اختيار بشرى وخدعة من لابان
> وداود ايضا وسليمان كان اختيار بشرى وانظر الى حياة سليمان لتعرف ماذا فعل به التعدد وبعلاقته بالرب


كلام جميل ولكن أين الدليل عليه ؟

طيب بما أن هذه الأمثلة من العهد القديم ، تعالي نرى رأي اليهود في ذلك :
*The Torah does not forbid a man from having multiple wives. Abraham, Jacob, David and Solomon are notable examples of biblical figures who wedded more than one wife


**الرابط اليهودى:*​*
**http://www.chabad.org/library/articl...d-polygamy.htm*​* 
**الترجمة :

التوراة لم تمنع الرجل من تعدد الزوجات ، بل أن هناك نماذج كتابية شهيرة قد اتخذت أكثر من زوجة مثل إبراهيم ويعقوب وداود وسليمان .

**وهذه هي الموسوعة اليهودية تقر بأن كان أمر معترف به في الكتاب المقدس وفي التلمود ، وبذلك فلا يوجد في التعدد أي مشكلة :

**In Biblical as in Talmudical times polygamy was a recognized institution; hence there could be no question of bigamy


**الرابط اليهودى:*​*
**http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/vi...=1055&letter=B*​* 
**الترجمة :

التعدد في الكتاب المقدس والتلمود نظام معترف به ، وبالتالي لا توجد مشكلة في التعدد .
*​
هل يوجد أي دليل على التحريم ؟​


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تعدد زواج أنبياء العهد القديم
> ماذا يقول الانجيل عن الزواج؟
> 
> 1) سفر التكوين 2: 24
> ...



عزيزي سمعان لم أطلب منك أن تنسخ لي رد هولي بايبل 
أريدك أن تناقش لا أن تنسخ وتلصق


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

الرد على شبهة تعدد الزوجات للدكتور هولى بايبل​


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ها وهل يوجد لديك انت تشريع ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى هاتلى مثنى وثلاث ورباع كده *


أين الرد ؟

أوردت دليل على إقرار الرب في الكتاب المقدس على تعدد داؤود ..

أوردت لك الرأي اليهودي وهم أعلم بكتابهم وتفسيراته ..

أوردت قول *الأنبا بيشوي* (وهو صديقي ) وتم الإستهزاء به ..
وللأسف أنتي أستهزأتي به :



> *زميلك المسيحى ده سنى بردو ولا ايه الحكاية ؟؟؟؟هههههه*



 
أوردت موقع مسيحي يشهد بالتعدد وهذا هو :
* لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس؟
*(1) لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم؟ لا يخبرنا الكتاب بالتحديد لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات. فكل الإجابات المقدمة هي مجرد استنتاجات بناء على دراسة.

http://www.gotquestions.org/Arabic/Arabic-polygamy.html

وفي المقابل لم أجد دليل واحد يحرم التعدد في الكتاب المقدس !!


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

دليل آخر 
1- الكاتبة "ماتيلدا جوسلين غيج" (Matilda Joslyn Gage) في كتابها الرائع "المرأة ، الكنيسة والدولة :" (WOMAN, CHURCH AND STATE) تقول في الفصل "السابع:  تعدد  الزوجات" (CHAPTER VIIOLYGAMY) الآتي :



> *Luther himself with both the Old and the New Testaments in hand, saying, "I confess for my part that if a man wishes to marry two or more wives, I cannot forbid him, nor is his conduct ant to the Holy ************************************ures." Thus we have the degrading proof that the doctrine of polygamy was brought into reformation by its earliest promoters under assertion that it was not inconsistent with the Bible or the principles of the Gospel*


*"لوثر" (1) بنفسه ممسكا "بالكتاب المفدس" بعهديه "القديم" (التوراة) ، و"الجديد" (الإنجيل) ، يقول :"أعترف من جهتي بأنّ إذا ما رغب رجل بالزواج من زوجتان أو أكثر، فأنا لا أستطيع تحريمه، ولا يخالف تصرّفه الكتب المقدسة." 
وهكذا فعندنا البرهان أن مذهب تعدد الزوجات جُلب إلى الإصلاح من قبل مروّجيه الأوائل تحت الزعم بإنّه لم يكن متناقضا مع الكتاب المقدس أو مبادئ الإنجيل.*


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

هل مارتن لوثر سني يانانسي


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> واشمعنا داوود يعنى بالذات اللى الرب اقر بموافقته على التعدد معاه ؟
> *


هذا السؤال أنا الذي أسأله لك :
لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ عَمِلَ مَا_ هُوَ مُسْتَقِيمٌ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ _وَلَمْ يَحِدْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا أَوْصَاهُ بِهِ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهِ، إِلاَّ فِي قَضِيَّةِ أُورِيَّاالْحِثِّيِّ.

وَلَمْ يَحِدْ عَنْ  شَيْءٍ مِمَّا أَوْصَاهُ بِهِ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهِ
 وَلَمْ يَحِدْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا أَوْصَاهُ بِهِ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهِ

 إِلاَّ فِي قَضِيَّةِ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيِّ.اى  ان لم يخالف الرب فى شىء الا حكاية الزنى مع زوجة جاره
​  و الباقى كله كان الرب راضى عنه بما فيها تعدد الزوجات !
 اى ان كل زيجاته ال69 باستثناء زناه ثم زواجه بزوجة اوريا الحثى
 كانت مستقيمة فى عينى الرب...بنص الآية​



> *استهزأت بمين يا ابنى ليه التأليف ؟؟؟؟
> انت هنا جاى بتسأل وبتقول اين تحريم التعدد ؟؟؟؟
> وانا بقولك قبل ما تسأل اين التحريم ونص التحريم هات الاول نص وتشريع تحليل التعدد
> مش ده المنطق بردو ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
> *


إسالي عنه الأنبا بيشوي والموقع المسيحي الذي أودته ومارتن لوثر ، هناك المزيد لو أردتي :99:


----------



## هيهمك في ايه (1 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ها وهل يوجد لديك انت تشريع ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى هاتلى مثنى وثلاث ورباع كده *


 

اليهود معندهمش مثنى وثلاث ورباع

اليهود التعدد عندهم مفتوح غير مقيد بعدد وهم يؤمنون بالتعدد لان يهوة الهمم لم يحرمه على الانبياء ابدا

فكثير من انبياء بنى اسرائيل تزوجوا اكثر من امراة

فهل هو زنا؟؟؟؟
لو كان زواجهم اكثر من امراة زنا..لماذا  لم يطبق عليهم حد الزنا وهو الرجم؟؟؟

اذن طالما يهوة لم يعتبر التعدد زنا 

اذن هو حلال

عندك منطق  اخر؟؟؟؟


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههه لا تسألنى انا بالذات عن لوثر يااخ سنى
> لوثر مع كل احترامى له كان له ارائه الخاصة والشخصية ولا تعتبر تشريع ولسنا ملزمين بها بأى شكل
> غيره
> *



طيب استمعي إلى صديقي السني (الأنبا بيشوي) وهو الرجل الثاني في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj-kNN4bADw

من الدقيقة 1.43

أي خدمة ؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

moslim sunny قال:


> هل مارتن لوثر سني يانانسي


*بص ياحبيبى مارتن لوثر كلامه ليس له اى معنى اذا تعارض مع كلام الكتاب المقدس*

*و أما أنتم الأفراد ، فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه " (أفسس33،28:5) . 
: " من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه و أمه ، و يلتصق بامرأته ، و يكون الأثنان جسداً واحداً " (الآية31) 
ليكن لكل واحد امرأته ، و ليكن لكل واحدة رجلها " (2،1:7) . 
و كل من ترك بيوتا أو أخوة أو أبا أو أما أو امرأة أو أولادا أو حقولا من أجل اسمى يأخذ مئة ضعف و يرث الحياة الأبدية " (متى29:19) 
*


----------



## geegoo (1 يوليو 2011)

ملحوظة بسيطة :
*السماح بشيء لا يعني أنه تشريع أو أنه نظام مقبول في عيني الله .....*
أعمال داود مستقيمة ؟؟؟ نعم  ....
*و لكن استثناء قصة أوريا لا يعني أنها الخطأ الوحيد في حياته ...*
هذا حكم ملتوي و مشوه و لا يرقي للعقل ...
داود النبي نفسه لا يري ذلك بل مرارا يقول :
أستر وجهك يارب عن *خطاياي* و أمحو *كل آثامي* ....


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا انا بسالك انت مش انت اللى ماسك فى داوود
> انا بسالك ليه الرب استنى لحد داوود علشان يقول انه موافق على التعدد
> مقالهاش ليه من ايام ابراهيم ؟
> اشمعنا داوود يعنى ؟
> *



قدمت دليلي على إقرار الرب لتعدد داؤود
وعجزتي أن تثبتي أنه أعاب عليه ذلك 
فمرة أخرى تعلمي دينك ياعزيزتي الذي أباح التعدد قبل أن تطعني في دين غيرك ..:99:

هل لديك جديد له قيمة ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

هيهمك في ايه قال:


> اليهود معندهمش مثنى وثلاث ورباع
> 
> اليهود التعدد عندهم مفتوح غير مقيد بعدد وهم يؤمنون بالتعدد لان يهوة الهمم لم يحرمه على الانبياء ابدا
> 
> ...


*بص ياحبيبى طالما الله لم يصدر تشريعا يحرم الزواج بأكثر من واحده فلا يستطيع اليهود إعتباره زنا حتى يأتى التشريع الإلهى هذا التشربع الإلهى وإن كان  له ظلا فى العهد القديم إلا أنه ظهر واضحا جليا فى العهد الجديد ولسبب وضوح هذا التشريع فى العهد الجديد نجد كل الطوائف لبمسيحية تؤمن بشريعة الزوجة الواحده.
مفهوم؟؟
*


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

geegoo قال:


> ملحوظة بسيطة :
> السماح بشيء لا يعني أنه تشريع أو أنه نظام مقبول في عيني الله .....
> أعمال داود مستقيمة ؟؟؟ نعم  ....
> *و لكن استثناء قصة أوريا لا يعني أنها الخطأ الوحيد في حياته ...*
> ...



أين دليلك ؟
لو كان التعدد محرم لأستثناه الرب مع قصة أوريا ولما أدخله فيما رضي عنه من أعمال داؤود 
حظ أوفر ..


----------



## geegoo (1 يوليو 2011)

moslim sunny قال:


> أين دليلك ؟
> لو كان التعدد محرم لأستثناه الرب مع قصة أوريا ولما أدخله فيما رضي عنه من أعمال داؤود
> حظ أوفر ..




سؤالي الذي لم تفهمه من المشاركة السابقة ...
هل الخطية الوحيد التي عملها داود في حياته هي قصة امرأة اوريا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال التاني ...
هل ما يسمح به الله هو بالتأكيد شريعة الله ؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

moslim sunny قال:


> أين دليلك ؟
> لو كان التعدد محرم لأستثناه الرب مع قصة أوريا ولما أدخله فيما رضي عنه من أعمال داؤود
> حظ أوفر ..


*ببساطة لا يمكن اعتبار اخذ داوود لأكثر من زوجة خطية له وذلك لأن التشريع الإلهى الواضح بتحريم تعدد الزوجات أتى فيما بعد داوود.
الله أوضح فى العهد القديم بطرق كثيرة أن شريعته شريعة الزوجة الواحده ولكن كوصية حرفية لم توجد إلا فى العهد الجديد .

*


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *نفس كلامى اللى قولته على لوثر هقوله على الانبا بيشوى مع احترامى الكامل لشخصه *
> *كلام اى شخص مهما كان وضعه فى الكنيسة يعبر عن نفسه فقط اذا تعارض مع الكتاب المقدس ولا يعتبر تشريع ينبغى ان نتبعه او ملزم لينا *
> *غيره *


 
1- لا يوجد بالعهد القديم مطلقا نصا واحدا يحرم تعدد الزوجات ، بل يشهد تعدد لا يحصى لأنبياء الكتاب المقدس فمنهم من عدد بزوجتين إلى ثلاثة إلى عشرة إلى ألف إمراة .... 
وهذا ما أكده اليهود أنفسهم ..
 



> *اذا تعارض مع الكتاب المقدس ولا يعتبر تشريع ينبغى ان نتبعه او ملزم لينا*


*يعلق الدكتور القس (Stephen E. Robinson) "ستيفن ادوارد روبنسون" على كلام "القديس اغسطينوس" (St. Augustine) في كتابه "Are Mormons Christians?" (هل المرمون مسيحيون) فيقول:*


> *I do not deny that polygamy is now abhorred in Western culture generally and in modern Christianity particularly. What I deny is that the source of that abhorrence is biblical. It is derived not from the biblical heritage but the classical-the abhorrence of polygamy comes from Greece and Rome. As orthodox a figure as Saint Augustine knew that the prohibition of plural marriage in the church of his day was only a matter of Roman custom *


*الترجمة: أنا لا أنكر أن "تعدد الزوجات" ممقوت الآن في الثقافة الغربية والمسيحية الحديثة خاصة. ولكن ما أستنكره هو أن يكون مصدر هذا المقت هو الكتاب المقدس. فمقت تعدد الزوجات ليس مستمدا من الكتاب المقدس وإنما من مقت الأصولية اليونانية والرومانية لهذا الامر (تعدد الزوجات). حيث أن قدسين أرثوذكسيون بارزون مثل القديس (St. Augustine) "اغسطينوس"، يعلم جيد أن منع تعدد الزوجات في الكنيسة على أيامه كان بسبب العرف اليوناني.*
 
*إذاً لا يوجد دليل واحد من الكتاب المقدس على التحريم *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

*الكتاب المقدس اعلنها صريحة ان الزواج إمرأة واحدة لرجل واحد
*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بص ياحبيبى مارتن لوثر كلامه ليس له اى معنى اذا تعارض مع كلام الكتاب المقدس*
> 
> *و أما أنتم الأفراد ، فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه " (أفسس33،28:5) .
> : " من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه و أمه ، و يلتصق بامرأته ، و يكون الأثنان جسداً واحداً " (الآية31)
> ...


----------



## moslim sunny (1 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا تخيل انت اللى  عندك تعدد مفتوح بلا قيود بس مش موضوعنا *
> 
> *هقولك على حاجة واتمنى انك تقدر تستوعبها
> الله من البداية خلق امرأة واحدة لرجل واحد ولايوجد فكرة التعدد فى الفكر الالهى الاصلى
> ...


إنشاء لادليل عليه 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj-kNN4bADw

من الدقيقة 1.43
*
http://www.gotquestions.org/Arabic/Arabic-polygamy.html

بالإضافة إلى تصريح لوثر بعدم وجود تحريم للتعدد في الكتاب المقدس 

وبالإضافة إلى رأي اليهود في ذلك ..

وحتى لانعيد ونزيد ، سندع الحكم للقارئ الكريم 

ولا تنسى عزيزي سمعان ، نانسي الإعتذار لما قلتوه في حق الأنبا بيشوي 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

*وهاهى قوانين كنيسية أيضا تمنع تعدد الزوجات



1-	" أيما رجل علمانى أخرج امرأته من بيته من غير علة و لا حجة تستوجب ذلك أو تزوج أخرى معها أو مطلقة من زنا ، فلينف من كنيسة الله " .

القانون 45 من قوانين أكليمنضس " للآباء الرسل " 

عن الداخلين إلى الإيمان المسيحى : 
2- " ... و إن كان واحد له زوجة أو إمرأة لها بعل ، فليعلموا أن يكتفى الذكر بزوجته ، و المرأة ببعلها "

القانون 27من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الرسل 

و أيضا بخصوص المؤمنين الجدد : 
3-	" ... و إن كان واحد له زوجة ، أو إمرأة لها بعل ، فليعلموا أن يكتفوا " 

القانون 62من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الرسل 

و كان هذان القانونان لازمين للمقبلين إلى المسيحية من الوثنيين أو اليهود حيث توجد ممارسات لتعدد الزوجات . من صفات المسيحى : 
4-	" ... و لا يكون نهما ، و لا محبا للعالم ، و لا محبا للنساء ، بل يتزوج بإمرأة واحدة " .

القانون 38من قوانين أبوليدس 

5-	" إذا مات واحد من الإثنين المتصلين ، فالآخر محالل " أى له الحق " أن يتزوج . فإذا تزوج الواحد من قبل موت الآخر ، فالذى تزوج مدان مداينة الفاسق ...
" و لا يتزوج واحد له زوجة . و هذا المثال " = العمل " الواحد يكون لمن ماتت زوجته "
القانون العاشر من قوانين باسيليوس 

 وواضح آن هذا القانون لا يعطى الحق فى الزواج ثانية ، إلا لمن ماتت زوجته . أما الذى يجمع بين زوجتين فيعتبر فاسقا . 
"لا يصلى اكليريكس " = رجل من الاكليروس " جملة على تزويج ثان " . 

القانون 72من قوانين باسيليوس

6-	" تعدد الزواج بالنسبة إلينا ، خطية أكثر من الزنا ، فليتعرض المذنبون به للقوانين " 


القانون 80من الرسالة القانونية الثالثة للقديس باسيليوس

وذلك طبعا لأنه زنا دائم ، و ليس زنا عرضيا ، كما أنه ضد الشريعة . عن المتزوجين و المتزوجات بعد نذر البتولية .
7-	" فليفرض عليهم من التوبة ، مثل الذى يفرض على من قد تزوج إمرأتين و جمع بينهما ، و ليلزموا قانون الزناة لأنهم كانوا عرائس المسيح " .
القانون 18من قوانين مجمع أنقرا المقدس سنة 314م
ومن هذا القانون يفهم أن الذي كان يجمع بين زوجتين  ، كان يتعرض لعقوبة الزناه  ، ويطابق هذا لعبارة " مدان مدانية الفاسق " التي وردت في القانون العاشر من قوانين باسيليوس . 
 ويقول ابن العسال تعليقاً على هذا القانون بالذات :
" افترى من جمع بين إمرأتين ، تقبل له توبة ، إلا بعد ترك الثانية ؟! و هكذا أيضا الزناة : هل تقبل لهم توبة إلا بعد ترك الخطية و الإنعزال عنها " .
                                                                                       ابن العسال
*


----------



## Twin (1 يوليو 2011)

*أخ مسلم سني ..... *
*أنت متمسك بالتعدد في العهد القديم .... بتعدد الزوجات *
*وأستنادك علي رضاء الله عن داود الملك رضاءً تام ... رغم أن داود كان له أكثر من زوجة*
*ولكن أهذا دليل علي تحليل التعدد والزواج بمثني وثلاث ورباع *

*أعتقد أن الكتاب كان واضح .... فلو أراد الكتاب التعددية لكان قالها صراحة بشأن التعدد ولكن .... سماح الله بها كان لأسباب وأهمها .... *
*لقسواة قلوبهم كما قال الرب يسوع ....*
[Q-BIBLE]3. وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ لِكُلِّ سَبَبٍ؟»
4. فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟»
5. وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.
6. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ».
7. فَسَأَلُوهُ: «فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ؟»
8. قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى* مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ* *أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ.* وَلَكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا.
9. وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي».
10. قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!»
11. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم
12. لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هَكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ».[/Q-BIBLE]
*ولتري يا أخي المسلم .... أن الله أذن لهم أي سمح بالطلاق من أجل قساوة القلوب .... مع أن الله ذاته يكره الطلاق كما ذكر في ملاخي* 
*[Q-BIBLE] 
لأَنَّهُ يَكْرَهُ الطَّلاَقَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، 
[/Q-BIBLE]*

*وهناك سبب أخر .... أن عهد النعمة لم يكن قد أتي بعد *
*فالمملكة اليهودية تحيا وسط ملوك الشرق ملوك الوثنية لكل منهم شريعته الوضعية وحياته الممتعة أي كان شكلها *
*أما شعب اليهود كان -الي المسيح- الشعب الطفل .... الشعب الذي يخاف عليه الله ويحبه رغم قساوة قلوبهم ورغم رقبتهم الغليظة *
*ولكنه كشعب يعد لأن يخرج منه خلاص الأمم فكانت له دائماً إمتيازات *

*لنري ....*
*أنت تعرف أن الله لا يحب الحلف *
*ولكنه سمح به في العهد القديم كقول الكتاب ....*
[Q-BIBLE] 
الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ تَتَّقِي. إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُ وَبِهِ تَلتَصِقُ وَبِاسْمِهِ تَحْلِفُ.
[/Q-BIBLE]
*ولكن عندما أتي عهد النعمة قالها الرب يسوع صراحة ...*
[Q-BIBLE]«أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ.
*34*. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ
*35*. وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ.
*36*. وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ.
*37*. بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.[/Q-BIBLE]
*فسماح الله بشئ في العهد القديم لا يعني أنه شرع به وراضي تماماً عنه *
*بل هناك أسباب ... وعند زوال السبب وأنتهاء فترة الحضانة علي الشعب نعود للبدء حيث الطبيعي *
*لأنه في البدء .... كان هكذا*

*وأخيراً أخ مسلم .... لا داعي لأقحام أراء أباء معاصرين أو عليهم بعض الأقاويل من هذا أو ذاك*
*ليكن كلامنا في ضوء الكتاب المقدس فقط وأباء القرون الأولي كستشهاد بهم فقط*

*وأيضاً لا داعي لأستخدام اللون الأحمر فهو خاص بالأدارة فقط*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

*الأخ قال
1- الكتاب المقدس قال ان الكتاب المقدس لم يحرم تعدد الزوجات
ورددنا بإثبات أن شريعة الزجة الواحده أتت بنصوص صريحة واضحة فى العهد الجديد ومعروف ان شريعة الزوجه الواحده هى النقيض لشريعة تعدد الزوجات.
2- ذكر أن مارتن لوثر فى القرن السادس عشر أعلن عن أنه لامانع من تعدد الزوجات
فرددنا بقوانين كنسية واضحة وصريحة من القرون الأولى توضح شريعة الزوجة الواحدة وتمنع التعدد .
فهل من جديد ؟.*


----------



## هيهمك في ايه (1 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا تخيل انت اللى عندك تعدد مفتوح بلا قيود بس مش موضوعنا *
> 
> *هقولك على حاجة واتمنى انك تقدر تستوعبها *
> *الله من البداية خلق امرأة واحدة لرجل واحد ولايوجد فكرة التعدد فى الفكر الالهى الاصلى *
> ...


 
كلامك على عينى وعلى راسى
انا مش بتكلم عن تشريع المسيح
فى عهد النعمة زى ما حضرتك قلتى

انا سؤالى كالاتى

هل المسيح اللى هو يهوة عند اليهود   اعتبر التعدد زنا؟؟؟

انا مليش علاقة بالمسيحية

انا بتكلم عن شىء ملموس عند العهد القديم وجاء به انبياء يهوة وهو التعدد

بمعنى هل الانبياء دول زناة لتعدد زوجاتهم؟؟؟

اذا كان اجابتى بنعم

وجب عليهم حد الزنا وهو الرجم والشهود موجودين لان تعدد زوجاتهم
معلوم عندشعب اليهود وخلفوا اولاد

اذا كان اجاببتك لا

اذن المسيح نسخ التعدد فى  عهد النعمة

عاوزة  دليل ان التعدد كان موجود بموافقة يهوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اقراى سفر اللاويين اصحاح الثامن عشر

*عَوْرَةَ امْرَأَةِ أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا عَوْرَةُ أَبِيكَ.
9 عَوْرَةَ أُخْتِكَ بِنْتِ أَبِيكَ أَوْ بِنْتِ أُمِّكَ، الْمَوْلُودَةِ فِي الْبَيْتِ أَوِ الْمَوْلُودَةِ خَارِجًا، لاَ تَكْشِفْ عَوْرَتَهَا.*
*10 عَوْرَةَ ابْنَةِ ابْنِكَ، أَوِ ابْنَةِ ابْنَتِكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ عَوْرَتَهَا. إِنَّهَا عَوْرَتُكَ.*
*11 عَوْرَةَ بِنْتِ امْرَأَةِ أَبِيكَ الْمَوْلُودَةِ مِنْ أَبِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ عَوْرَتَهَا. إِنَّهَا أُخْتُكَ*

*دى وصايا الرب لموسى*

*ايه رايك حضرتك؟؟*

*لايكشف  عورة مراة ابوه يعنى زوجة اخرى لابيه غير امه*

*وان لايكشف عورة ابنة ابيه يعنى*
*اخته من جهة الاب*
*دليل على التعدد*



تحياتى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

هيهمك في ايه قال:


> كلامك على عينى وعلى راسى
> انا مش بتكلم عن تشريع المسيح
> فى عهد النعمة زى ما حضرتك قلتى
> 
> ...



*حبيبى كلامنا واضح تعدد الزواج فى العهد القديم هو تصرف بشرى خاطئ وليس خطية زنا لأنه وببساطة لم يعطى الله لهم تشريع نصى يمنع تعدد الزوجات فى العهد القديم ولكن فكر الله بوحدانية الزوجه واضح دون وجود تشريع نصى .
التشريع النصى وجد فى العهد الجديد .
مما سبق يتضح :
+ الله لم يعطى شريعة بتعدد الزوجات فى العهد القديم .
++ شريعة الله هى الزوجة الواحده كما هو وارد فى نصوص الكتاب المقدس فى العهد الجديد .

*


----------



## هيهمك في ايه (1 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *حبيبى كلامنا واضح تعدد الزواج فى العهد القديم هو تصرف بشرى خاطئ وليس خطية زنا لأنه وببساطة لم يعطى الله لهم تشريع نصى يمنع تعدد الزوجات فى العهد القديم ولكن فكر الله بوحدانية الزوجه واضح دون وجود تشريع نصى .*
> *التشريع النصى وجد فى العهد الجديد .*
> *مما سبق يتضح :*
> *+ الله لم يعطى شريعة بتعدد الزوجات فى العهد القديم .*
> *++ شريعة الله هى الزوجة الواحده كما هو وارد فى نصوص الكتاب المقدس فى العهد الجديد .*


 

حضرتك انهيت الحوار بكل لباقة
واشكرك حضرتك على سعة صدرك

اذن التعدد مش زنا فى العهد القديم
اذن فهو مباح وليس لى علاقة بالفكر البشرى عند اليهود

وانا حضرت لك دليل على اباحة التعدد
وهو موجود فى سفر اللاويين اصحاح ثامن عشر

اذن التعدد اباحه الله لموسى نفسه
من خلال السفر

تحياتى
فطالما لم يجدوا ما يمنع التعدد فهو ليس محرم الا بنص فى كتابهم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

لقد قلنا مراراً وتكراراً ، بأن العهد القديم ذاته يشهد بأن أصل الخلقة هى واحد لواحدة

وقلنا أن العهد القديم ذاته يشهد بأن ذلك الحال إستمر فى نسل القديسين بينما إنقطع فى نسل قايين قاتل أخاه

وقلنا أن العهد القديم ذاته يشهد بأن هذا الحال إستمر لما بعد الطوفان

فالعهد القديم يشهد بكل ذلك 

وقلنا أن المسيح أعاد الشريعة للخلقة الأولى ، بعدما أنعم علينا بنعمة الروح القدس ، الذى يعطينا القوة لننفذ أوامره


----------



## fredyyy (1 يوليو 2011)

moslim sunny قال:


> بالإضافة إلى تصريح *لوثر* بعدم وجود تحريم للتعدد في الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ولا تنسى عزيزي سمعان ، نانسي الإعتذار لما قلتوه في حق *الأنبا بيشوي*


 
*أورد الأخوة أمثلة من رجال أتقياء ... لهم وزنهم وثقلهم الروحي *

*لتوضيح الفكر لك ... ولكن كلامهم ليس تشريعًا ... كن ُمميِّزًا*

*نتكلم عن نصوص كتابية ... ُملزمين بفهم روح المكتوب *




moslim sunny قال:


> وبالإضافة إلى *رأي اليهود* في ذلك ..


 
*رأي اليهود غير ُملزم للمؤمنين في عهد النعمة *

*إن المؤمن المسيحي له فكر المسيح *
كورنثوس الاولى 2 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ فَيُعَلِّمَهُ *وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَلَنَا فِكْرُ الْمَسِيحِ*. 

​*أنظر الى فكر الارتباط من المنظور المسيحي *
كورنثوس الثانية 11 : 2 
فَإِنِّي أَغَارُ عَلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَةَ اللهِ، 
لأَنِّي خَطَبْتُكُمْ لِرَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ، *لأُقَدِّمَ عَذْرَاءَ عَفِيفَةً لِلْمَسِيحِ. 

*​*الكنيسة جسد المسيح ... وليس للمسيح أجسادًا متعددة *

كورنثوس الاولى 12 : 27 
وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ *فَجَسَدُ الْمَسِيحِ* وَأَعْضَاؤُهُ أَفْرَاداً. 

أفسس 1 : 22 ، 23 
وَأَخْضَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ، 
وَإِيَّاهُ جَعَلَ رَأْساً فَوْقَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ *لِلْكَنِيسَةِ،*
الَّتِي *هِيَ جَسَدُهُ،* مِلْءُ الَّذِي يَمْلأُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.

​*فعلاقة الرجل بالمرأة هي رمزًا (* من الناحية الروحية *) لارتباط المسيح بالكنيسة *

*فمعنى أنه تكلم عن الكنيسة بصيغة المفرد *

*إذًا الرجل له إمرأة واحدة *

*خذ المعني مما هو أسمى ( المسيح ) *

*ولا تتدنى لسلوك الناس فتفشل في معرفة مشيئة الله *

*فالمسيح لا يُخطئ *
*أما الانسان فسهل أن ينزلق ... فمِن مَن تريد أن تتعلم ويكون لك قدوة ؟*

*المسيح ... أم ... سلوك الناس *




* 
*


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2011)

> من المعلوم أن الأصل في الأمور الإباحة ما لم يوجد نص محرم ، وعلى حسب علمي المتواضع أن الرب لم ينكر على الأنبياء التعدد


*الاخ يطبق قواعد الفقه الاسلامى على المسيحة ثم يقول "من المعروف ان ..."*
*لا يا فاضل قواعدك لا تنطبق علي الكتاب المقدس و ليس "من المعروف ان .." *
*جرد نفسك من تلك القواعد اولا لكى تبدأ حوار عقلانى موضوعى !*


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2011)

*التعدد لم يكن محرم فى الوقت اللى كان فيه الانسان غليظ القلب تحت حكم الموت فكان كل شيئ تدريجى حسب المستوى الروحى*

*مثال :*
*فى العهد القديم كان : عين بعين و سن بسن*
*فى عهد النعمة : اغلب الشر بالخير*

*فى العهد القديم : كتاب طلاق من اجل قساوة القولب*
*عهد النعمة : لا طلاق الا للزنى*

*فى العهد الجديد تم رد الانسان (نتيجة نعمة قبول الفداء) الى طبيعته الراقية الطاهرة*


*فَاثْبُتُوا إِذًا فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ الَّتِي قَدْ حَرَّرَنَا الْمَسِيحُ بِهَا، وَلاَ تَرْتَبِكُوا أَيْضًا بِنِيرِ عُبُودِيَّةٍ. (غلاطية 5 :1)*

*مازال المسلم غليظ القلب تحت نير العبودية يدافع عن ما هو مائت و لن يستطيع الارتقاء ابدا !*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

ومن الأمور الواضحة ، التى تدعم ما قاله إخوتى

أنه لا أحد من الرجال المسيحيين يطالب بالتعددية

إلاَّ الذين تركوا المسيح ، بالإلحاد ، وهم أنفسهم الذين قاموا ببيع أنفسهم لجهاز أمن الشيطان ، وينفذون خطته لهدم المسيحية

*لا يوجد مسيحى واحد* ، يعيش المسيحية ولو فى أبسط حالاتها ( حالة الذى يذهب للكنيسة ويصلى ويتناول وينصرف لحال سبيله ) *يطالب بالتعددية* ، بل فقط الذين أنكروا المسيح نهائياً وأقصوه من حياتهم نهائياً


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2011)

> من المعلوم أن الأصل في الأمور الإباحة ما لم يوجد نص محرم ، وعلى حسب علمي المتواضع أن الرب لم ينكر على الأنبياء التعدد



" من المعلوم " تختلف من شخص لآخر ، فمثلاً يمكنني ان اقول لك ان الأصل هو ما خلقه الله " أنثى " لـ " رجل " ، !!



> *مثلاً داؤود عليه السلام عدد ، ولم ينكر الرب عليه هذا :*
> *" لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ عَمِلَ مَا هُوَ مُسْتَقِيمٌ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ وَلَمْ يَحِدْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا أَوْصَاهُ بِهِ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهِ، إِلاَّ فِيقَضِيَّةِ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيِّ "*​




*فين أوصاه أن يعدد ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2011)

*



ماشي ..
مع أن هذا الموقع المسيحي يؤكد كلامه أيضاً :
لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



سمح = لم يمنع

ولا تعني انه وافق وأيّد ودفع!





وهل أصدر تشريع بالتحريم ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



ضمنيا ، حسب منطقك ، نعم بخلقة حواء واحدة لآدم واحد ..





 وكما قلت أن إقرار الله لداؤود يدل على الإباحة :

أنقر للتوسيع...



فين الكلام ده ؟!!

الله بيقول " مِمَّا أَوْصَاهُ " ، فيجب عليك ان تثبت انه اوصاه ان يعدد وبعد هذا تتدكل في الحيدة عن هذه الـ " وصية " !





  و الباقى كله كان الرب راضى عنه بما فيها تعدد الزوجات !

أنقر للتوسيع...


كلام خاطيء ناتج عن استنتاج خاطيء حرفياً ، يقول " مما أوصاه " فأين أوصاه بهذا !




 طيب بما أن هذه الأمثلة من العهد القديم ، تعالي نرى رأي اليهود في ذلك :

أنقر للتوسيع...


اية الجديد هنا !!

فين الرخصة للتعدد !؟




وهذه هي الموسوعة اليهودية تقر بأن كان أمر معترف به في الكتاب المقدس وفي التلمود ، وبذلك فلا يوجد في التعدد أي مشكلة :

أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوة معترف بيه لانه موجود ! هو في حد قال لك انه مش موجود ؟

السؤال : فين الرخصة للتعدد ؟





أين الرد ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


رد على اية !





 أوردت دليل على إقرار الرب في الكتاب المقدس على تعدد داؤود ..

أنقر للتوسيع...



بل :

 أوردت دليل على تفسيرك الخاطيء غير الصحيح في إقرار الرب في الكتاب المقدس على تعدد داؤود ..





 أوردت لك الرأي اليهودي وهم أعلم بكتابهم وتفسيراته ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالرغم من ان ما اوردته غير مختلف فيه اصلا ، ولكن هذه الجملة لا قيمة لها وإلا فما كان ان يكون هناك علماء للعهد القديم !

وكان العهد القديم ليس كتابنا !!





أوردت قول الأنبا بيشوي (وهو صديقي ) وتم الإستهزاء به ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


يمكن انت تعتبره صديقك لكنك لست صديقه إلا عندما يقول هو !
ولابد ان تورد لنا كلامه من مصدر موثق وليس من كلامك أنت !! فهذا كلامك حتى وإن نسبته للأنبا بيشوي !





 
أوردت موقع مسيحي يشهد بالتعدد وهذا هو :
 لماذا سمح الله بتعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس؟
(1) لماذا سمح الله بتعدد  الزوجات في العهد القديم؟ لا يخبرنا الكتاب بالتحديد لماذا سمح الله بتعدد  الزوجات. فكل الإجابات المقدمة هي مجرد استنتاجات بناء على دراسة.


أنقر للتوسيع...



سمح لا تعني أوصى أو حلل ، وإلا فأورد لنا !

والغريب ان نفس الموقع يقول :



(2) كيف يرى الله تعدد الزوجات اليوم؟  حتى مع السماح بتعدد الزوجات إلا أن  الكتاب المقدس يقدم نموذج الزوجة الواحدة للزوج الواحد على أنه النموذج  الذي يتفق مع خطة الله الأصلية للزواج.  يقول الكتاب المقدس أن قصد الله  الأصلي كان أن يتزوج رجل واحد بإمرأة واحدة: "لهذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه  ويلتصق بإمرأته [وليس بزوجاته]؛ ويكون الإثنان جسدا واحدا [ليس أجساد  متعددة]" (تكوين 2: 24).  بينما يصف لنا تكوين 2: 24 ما هو الزواج وليس عدد  المشتركين فيه لكن استخدام الصيغة المفردة للكلمات يجب أن تؤخذ في  الإعتبار.  في تثنية 17: 14-20 يقول الله أن الملوك لم يكن المفروض أن  يتخذوا الكثير من الزوجات (أو الخيل أو الذهب).  وبينما لا يمكن أن نفسر  هذا على أن الملوك كان يجب أن يكون لهم زوجة واحدة لكن يمكن أن نفهم أن هذا  إعلان أن تعدد الزوجات قد يسبب المشاكل.  ويمكن أن نرى هذا بوضوح في حياة  سليمان (1 ملوك 11: 3-4).

في العهد الجديد، نجد أن 1 تيموثاوس 3: 2، 12 و تيطس 1: 6 يضعان كون الشخص  "زوج إمرأة واحدة" من ضمن قائمة مؤهلات القيادة الروحية.  وهناك بعض الجدال  حول حقيقة معنى هذا المؤهل. إقرأ  فقد تترجم هذه العبارة حرفيا "رجل إمرأة  واحدة".  سواء كانت هذه العبارة تشير الى تعدد الزوجات بالتحديد أم لا فلا  يمكن بأي حال اعتبار الشخص متعدد الزوجات "بعل إمرأة واحدة".  وفي حين أن  هذه المؤهلات خاصة بالقيادة الروحية إلا أنها يجب أن تنطبق على جميع  المؤمنين.  ألا يجب أن يكون كل مؤمن "بلا لوم ... صاحيا عاقلا محتشما مضيفا  للغرباء صالحا للتعليم غير مدمن الخمر ولا ضراب ولا طامع بالربح القبيح"  (1 تيموثاوس 3: 2-4)؟ إذا كنا مدعووين للقداسة (1 بطرس 1: 16) وإذا كانت  هذه المقاييس للقداسة للشيوخ والشمامسة إذا فهي مقاييس القداسة للجميع.

يتكلم أفسس 5: 22-33 عن العلاقة بين الأزواج والزوجات.  وعندما يشير الى  الزوج [مفرد]، فإنه أيضا يشير الى الزوجة [مفرد]. "لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة  [مفرد] ... من يحب إمرأته [مفرد] يحب نفسه... من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه  وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته [مفرد] ويكون الإثنان جسدا واحدا... فليحب كل واحد  إمرأته [مفرد] هكذا كنفسه، وأما المرأة [مفرد] فلتهب رجلها [مفرد]."  نجد  نصا مشابها في كولوسي 3: 18-19 ولكنه يشير الى الأزواج والزوجات في صيغة  الجمع حيث من الواضح أن بولس هنا يخاطب كل الأزواج وكل الزوجات من مؤمنى  كولوسي فلا يتحدث هنا عن تعدد الأزواج أو الزوجات.  وفي المقابل فإن أفسس  5: 22-33 يصف علاقة الزواج بالتحديد.  فلو كان تعدد الزوجات أمرا مسموحا به  فإن تشبيه علاقة المسيح بالجسد (الكنيسة) بعلاقة الرجل بإمرأته يصبح غير  صحيح.

لماذا تغير هذا الأمر؟  إن الأمر ليس أن الله منع أمراً كان قد أباحه سابقا  بقدر ما إنه إعادة الله الزواج الى خطته الأصلية.  عندما نرجع الى آدم  وحواء (ليس حواءات) نجد أن تعدد الزوجات لم يكن هو خطة الله.  يبدو أن الله  سمح بتعدد الزوجات ليوجد حلا لمشكلة، ولكن إرادة الله من الأصل كانت ألا  تحدث تلك المشكلة.  ليست هناك حاجة إطلاقا لتعدد الزوجات في أغلب المجتمعات  الحديثة.  ففي معظم الثقافات اليوم نجد النساء قادرات على حماية وإعالة  أنفسهن – وهذا يزيل الجانب الوحيد الإيجابي لتعدد الزوجات.  وفوق هذا فإن  معظم الأمم الحديثة تعتبر تعدد الزوجات أمرا خارجا عن القانون.  ونحن علينا  بحسب رومية 13: 1-7 أن نطيع القوانين التي تسنها الحكومات.  الحالة  الوحيدة التي يسمح فيها أن نعصي القانون كتابيا هو أن يكون ذلك القانون  متعارضا مع وصايا الله (أعمال 5: 29).  وبما أن الله كان قد سمح بتعدد  الزوجات ولم يوصي به فإن القوانين التي تمنعه يجب أن تحترم.

هل توجد حالات اليوم يجب أن يسمح بتعدد الزوجات فيها؟  ربما ... ولكن من  غير المعقول ألا تكون هناك حلول أخرى.  ونظرا لجانب "الجسد الواحد" في  الزواج والحاجة الى التناغم والوحدة في الزواج، وعدم وجود إحتياج حقيقي  لتعدد الزوجات فإن غيماننا الراسخ هو أن تعدد الزوجات أمر لا يمجد الله  وليس من خطته الأصلية للزواج.






بالطبع ليس كلام الموقع دليل في الأساس ! لأنه من كتابه شخص وليس معنى انه موقع " مسيحي " انه يقدم فكر صحيح مسيحياً دائماً وإلا أصبح معصوما !





 وفي المقابل لم أجد دليل واحد يحرم التعدد في الكتاب المقدس !!

هذه مشكلتك انك لم تجد !

 قدمت دليلي على إقرار الرب لتعدد داؤود

أنقر للتوسيع...


لم تقدم شيء !





 وعجزتي أن تثبتي أنه أعاب عليه ذلك 

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا يوجد ما يعجز المسيحي أبدا !





 فمرة أخرى تعلمي دينك ياعزيزتي الذي أباح التعدد قبل أن تطعني في دين غيرك ..:99:

أنقر للتوسيع...



ديني لم يبح التعدد ابدا !
ودينك أباح كل التعدد بكل صوره !!

فدين غيري يمكن إعابته في القسم الإسلامي وليس المسيحي ! فتوجه هناك وناقش في دينك !





 أين دليلك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


دليل على اية ؟!

انت ماجبتش اي دليل بتشريع التعدد !

انت جبت كلام بيقول ان فيه تعدد في العهد القديم !
وهو ده اللي عليه اختلاف !؟





 لو كان التعدد محرم لأستثناه الرب مع قصة أوريا ولما أدخله فيما رضي عنه من أعمال داؤود 

أنقر للتوسيع...


الكلام في قصة اوريا ، عن " مما أوصاه " فهل اوصاه الرب بهذا ؟





إذاً لا يوجد دليل واحد من الكتاب المقدس على التحريم 

أنقر للتوسيع...



الدليل موجود في العهدين ، في القديم يوجد ضمني في الخلق نفسه ، والجديد لا خلاف عليه !




الآن : أين شرع الله في العهد القديم التعدد بنص واضح صريح ؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2011)

moslim sunny قال:


> 1- لا يوجد بالعهد القديم مطلقا نصا واحدا يحرم تعدد الزوجات ، بل يشهد تعدد لا يحصى لأنبياء الكتاب المقدس فمنهم من عدد بزوجتين إلى ثلاثة إلى عشرة إلى ألف إمراة ....
> وهذا ما أكده اليهود أنفسهم ..
> 
> 
> ...


*جايب كلام واحد مورمون كمان !!!!!!!*


----------

